# WiFi in France



## lyonsie (17 Jun 2009)

Going to bring the laptop to France this summer and was wondering what is the best way to have internet access.   Do I 'lounge' around an area that is wifi, or do I equip myself with some gadget....    A bit of a 'monkey see, monkey do' when it comes to computers.
Where do I find these 'wifi' areas if there are some.   I think they are better equipped than we are in their internet access areas.   I could be mis-informed though.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jun 2009)

Lots of cafes have WiFi ( and hotels), there's usually a little sign- you pay a small fee for so many hours. You log on to the website and pay via credit card- it's something like two euro for twelve hours, it counts down automatically. Once you've paid you get a password. 

Don't pay more than a small amount at first, sometimes I've had problems connecting. 

If all else fails there are internet cafes everywhere too.

I have used an O2 data card over there too but at the time it was very expensive- not sure if that has changed now with the roaming change. It was very handy though as you could use it anywhere. I know some friends use a 3g data card and find it good too.


----------



## Mommah (18 Jun 2009)

Lots of cafes in my town have free wifi access.
Often its not advertised...you just have to be in the "know"
McDonalds is one.
In some you have to ask the proprietor for a code.
I live in a town of 7 000 people and there are at least 3 free wifi cafes.


----------



## Squonk (18 Jun 2009)

Does anyone know if campsites in France generally have WiFi?


----------



## Mommah (18 Jun 2009)

Some do, if they do it will say it on the website.


----------



## runner (18 Jun 2009)

Certainly in Paris, a lot of cafes have free wifi.


----------



## lyonsie (18 Jun 2009)

Are there any sites that I can look up to see the area's with wifi access.   Would the various towns have their own sites (for tourists) telling of this access as well as the other 'wonderful' things their area's have to offer.


----------



## ollaetta (19 Jun 2009)

I used this one for Normandy recently but it can be used for almost anywhere:

http://normandy.angloinfo.com/information/3/hotspots.asp


----------

